# How long to wait between twins?



## Childwanderer (Jan 17, 2018)

My GCN ewe gave birth to a healthy ewe lamb sometime around half past 9 this morning. I've moved them to the barn. Mom/Cherry has eaten hay and drunk water. I offered her warm water with molasses, but she doesn't seem to like it. She is still fidgety and pawing the ground. I didn't get her scanned, but she has a history of twinning. Should I be concerned about a twin being stuck? How long is normal between twins? Photos show her between birthing lamb #1 and being moved to the barn. The sack visible in these photos is gone now.


----------



## Childwanderer (Jan 17, 2018)

Cherry has safely passed the placenta. Baby #1 doing well.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 17, 2018)

I am no expert, but my sheep that twin have had them close together, like by minutes. So it is probably a safe conclusion that she is done and you have a beautiful lamb.


----------



## Childwanderer (Jan 17, 2018)

I called the vet's office on the phone and described Cherry's demeanor. They said to keep an eye on her for negative changes through tomorrow, but she's probably finished and fine.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle (Mar 7, 2018)

Congratulations.


----------

